# Verordnung über Maschinenprodukte (Überarbeitung MaschRL)



## sepp123 (6 Oktober 2021)

Hallo

Hattet Ihr schon die Gelegenheit die kommende Maschinenverordnung durchzugehen?
Seit 21.04.2021 ist diese als Vorschlag 202final verfügbar.
So wies aussieht wird sich an Folgenden nicht mehr viel ändern:

Für mich unklar ist die nun geänderte Strategie der EU, dass die Hersteller nun ihre Sicherheitsfunktionen mit SW- Beteiligung nicht mehr selbst zertifizieren dürfen.

Kapitel IV; Artikel 21; Abs 2
Für Hochrisikoprodukte muss Modul B oder Modul H zur Konformitätsbewertung herangezogen werden.
Modul B erfordert eine „EU-Baumusterprüfung durch eine notifizierte Stelle“
Modul H erfordert eine „Aufsicht der notifizierten Stelle“


Anhang I Definition von Hochrisiko- Maschinenprodukten
19. Schutzeinrichtungen zur Personendetektion.
21. Logikeinheiten für Sicherheitsfunktionen.
24. Software, die Sicherheitsfunktionen wahrnimmt, einschließlich KI-Systeme

Ich frage mich nun, wie es zu verstehen ist, wenn das (Haupt)Maschinenprodukt einige der in Anhang I gelisteten Subprodukte enthält, jedoch das Hauptprodukt sich selbst nicht in der Liste befindet. Darf dann weiterhin Modul A angewendet werden?

Wie seht Ihr dies?
Bitte versteht dies eher als offene Diskussion.


Grüße


----------



## Matze001 (6 Oktober 2021)

Also mein gesunder Menschenverstand sagt mir, dass ein Hersteller von Sicherheitsprodukten wie etwa einem Sicherheitslaserscanner diesen nicht mehr komplett in Eigenentwicklung konstruieren, programmieren und zertifizieren darf. Hier wird eine externe Kontrollinstanz benötigt. Ich, der dieses Produkt einsetzt, bekommt ein zertifiziertes System, und verwendet dies bestimmungsgemäß. Ich habe mit der CE-Kennzeichnung zu bestätigen, dass ich alles bestimmungsgemäß verwendet habe und mich an alle Normen gehalten habe. 

Wäre dies nicht der Fall, so würden wir in Zukunft ein interessantes Problem bekommen.
Jede Maschine die in Europa gebaut wird, muss dann extern zertifiziert werden. Das mag bei Serienmaschinen ja noch klappen,
aber wir z.B. als Sondermaschinenbauer, könnten damit richtig Spaß bekommen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## sepp123 (6 Oktober 2021)

Ich teile diese Ansichten. 
Interessant dazu sind die Stellungnahmen der Industrie:

https://ec.europa.eu/info/law/bette...tiatives/2019-Machinery-Directive-revision_de
https://www.vdma.org/viewer/-/v2article/render/33172226


----------



## Ralle (6 Oktober 2021)

Können die denn nicht mal so eine Richtlinie halbwegs unmissverständlich formulieren? Es wird wie irre rumgegendert, aber die wichtigen Sachen formulieren offensichtlich Fachautisten mit Formulierungsschwäche!


----------



## MasterOhh (6 Oktober 2021)

So, wird damit jede Maschine, die eine programmierbare Sicherheitssteuerung besitzt zu einem Hochrisikoprodukt? Immerhin läuft darauf Software die Sicherheitsfunktionen wahrnimmt....
Oder bezieht sich der Punkt auf das Betriebssystem der Sicherheitssteuerung und nicht auf die sicherheitsgerichtete Anwendersoftware die darauf läuft? 

Ich habe es schon immer befürchtet, ich hätte damals im Deutschunterricht nicht immer abschalten sollen, wenn es mal wieder hieß: "Was will uns der Autor damit sagen?".


----------



## stevenn (6 Oktober 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Also mein gesunder Menschenverstand sagt mir, dass ein Hersteller von Sicherheitsprodukten wie etwa einem Sicherheitslaserscanner diesen nicht mehr komplett in Eigenentwicklung konstruieren, programmieren und zertifizieren darf. Hier wird eine externe Kontrollinstanz benötigt.


das war ja schon immer so.


----------



## stevenn (6 Oktober 2021)

sepp123 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hattet Ihr schon die Gelegenheit die kommende Maschinenverordnung durchzugehen?
> Seit 21.04.2021 ist diese als Vorschlag 202final verfügbar.
> ...


meine Einschätzung:
zu den Definitionen nach Anhang I
19 dies ist ein Sicherheitsprodukt, musste vorher auch extern zertifiziert werden
21 Logikeinheiten, darunter verstehe ich z.B. die gelben Blöcke von z.B. Siemens oder Pilz. musste vorher auch extern zertifiziert werden
24 hierunter verstehe ich, wenn nur die Software geliefert wird. Ich baue eine Anlage und ein Dienstleister programmiert mir das. Diese software ist nach neuer Maschinenverordnung dann ein Sicherheitsbauteil und muss extern zertifiziert werden. imho wenn du dies aber selbst machst an deiner Anlage, dann nicht.


----------



## Elektriko (6 Oktober 2021)

sepp123 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Seit 21.04.2021 ist diese als Vorschlag 202final verfügbar.


Kansst du ein Link bitte schicken? ich habe es nicht gefunden
Danke
Grüß


----------



## sepp123 (6 Oktober 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Kansst du ein Link bitte schicken? ich habe es nicht gefunden
> Danke
> Grüß


Ja klar, ist oben im Kontext untergegangen:

Have your say

Vorschlag für eine Verordnung - COM(2021)202
Anhang - COM(2021)202
Leider schaffs ich nicht den Download Link direkt zu verknüpfen.


----------



## Rofang (7 Oktober 2021)

Die Stellungnahme durch den VDMA lässt ja darauf schließen, dass eine/jede Maschine/Anlage extern zertifiziert werden soll.

Wenn das so kommt, wird es lustig.

Interessant wäre zu wissen, wie diese externe Prüfstelle definiert ist. 
Wäre es möglich z.B. in einem Firmenverbund das selbst zu machen oder muss es wieder TÜV o.ä. sein. 
Ich kann mir die Antwort denken..


----------



## Elektriko (7 Oktober 2021)

Rofang schrieb:


> Die Stellungnahme durch den VDMA lässt ja darauf schließen, dass eine/jede Maschine/Anlage extern zertifiziert werden soll.


Welche Stellungnahme? gibt es ein Dokument?  
Laut MRL glaube ich, dass nur Maschinen im Anhang IV die harmonisierten Normen nicht berücksichtigen  müssen durch externe überprüft werden?


----------



## stevenn (7 Oktober 2021)

sepp123 schrieb:


> 24. Software, die Sicherheitsfunktionen wahrnimmt, einschließlich KI-Systeme


wer die VDMA-Veranstaltung gerade eben verfolgt hat, hat meine Frage mitbekommen. es geht um Software die Sicherheitsfunktionen wahrnimmt, durch KI-Systeme! also normale Sicherheitssoftwareprogramme sind nicht gemeint


----------



## Rofang (7 Oktober 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Welche Stellungnahme? gibt es ein Dokument?
> Laut MRL glaube ich, dass nur Maschinen im Anhang IV die harmonisierten Normen nicht berücksichtigen  müssen durch externe überprüft werden?











						Stellungnahme zum Vorschlag EU-Verordnung Maschinenprodukte
					

Die VDMA-Stellungnahme zum Entwurf der EU-Kommission vom 21. April für die EU-Verordnung Maschinenprodukte ist jetzt verfügbar.




					www.vdma.org
				






> wer die VDMA-Veranstaltung gerade eben verfolgt hat, hat meine Frage mitbekommen. es geht um Software die Sicherheitsfunktionen wahrnimmt, durch KI-Systeme! also normale Sicherheitssoftwareprogramme sind nicht gemeint


Das ist doch mal eine Aussage.
War für mich bisher nicht so explizit beschrieben.
Danke, dass du so konkret und schnell gefragt hast!


----------



## stevenn (7 Oktober 2021)

das ist die Stellungnahme des VDMA zu 24, zu finden unter obigen link. -> "Software fulfils safety functions, including AI systems which fulfils safety functions." ob das am Ende natürlich so kommt (von der EU so umgesetzt wird) wissen wir aktuell nicht.


----------



## JesperMP (7 Oktober 2021)

Sicherheitsfunktionen durch KI !?
Wurdet ihr eine Maschine einsteigen wo es steht, die Maschine wird durch KI gesichert ? Ich nicht.


----------



## stevenn (8 Oktober 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Sicherheitsfunktionen durch KI !?
> Wurdet ihr eine Maschine einsteigen wo es steht, die Maschine wird durch KI gesichert ? Ich nicht.


bist du schon einmal in einem Flugzeug geflogen? oder hat dein Auto Fahrerassistenzsysteme?


			https://ai.hdm-stuttgart.de/downloads/student-white-paper/Winter-1920/KI_in_der_Luftfahrt.pdf


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Oktober 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> oder hat dein Auto Fahrerassistenzsysteme?


Sowas hier?


----------



## JesperMP (8 Oktober 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> bist du schon einmal in einem Flugzeug geflogen?


Es scheint dass die KI hier "hilft" z.B. dass das Flugzeug nicht aus dem Landebahn fährt. Die grundsätzliche Funktion das Fluegzeug eben zu fliegen und in den Luft halten scheint noch nicht mit KI gelöst.



stevenn schrieb:


> oder hat dein Auto Fahrerassistenzsysteme?


Kenne ich schon. Ich bin sehr sehr skeptish zu diesem Trend.
Wenn ich in ein Auto fährt mit Fahrbahnautomatik und Abstandautomatik usw. dann werde ich schnell dösig. 
Ich schalte immer diesen S***s aus.

Desto mehr automatik, desto dummer und unaufmerksamer werden die Autofahrer (oder die Piloten).


----------



## Elektriko (8 Oktober 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Desto mehr automatik, desto dummer und unaufmerksamer werden die Autofahrer (oder die Piloten).


+1
Automatik hilft, aber diese Übertreibung gefällt mir auch nicht (ich spreche über der Alltag, normalen Autos...)


----------



## s_kraut (10 Oktober 2021)

Da gibt´s bestimmt Einige, die sich über die schwammige Formulierung freuen. Und die dadurch entstehende Unsicherheit. Und den dadurch entstehenden Markt für unabhängige Prüfer...

Die aktuelle Sicherheits-Basis-Norm IEC 61508 (auf die bezieht sich die mit der MRL harmonisierte DIN EN IEC 62061 und auch in einigen Punkten die DIN EN ISO 13849-1) hat im Anhang eine Tabelle, die den erforderlichen Unabhängigkeitsgrad des Prüfers angibt.

Da geht es maßgeblich um das zu betrachtende Schadensausmaß:
A geringe Verletzung
B schwere irreversible Verletzung einer oder mehrerer Personen, Tod einer Person.
(Für Maschinenbauer heisst es hier normalerweise Stopp, denn mehr decken die ISO 13849 und auch IEC 62061 nicht ab.)
C Tod mehrerer Personen
D Tod sehr vieler Personen

Die og. Tabelle empfiehlt für die Prüfung:
A -->unabhängige Person
B -->unabhängige Abteilung (davon kann in begründeten Fällen abgewichen werden).

Ab C MUSS eine unabhängige Abteilung ODER Organisation ran. Bei D MUSS es mit einer unabhängigen Organisation geprüft werden. Aber da sind wir in der Ecke Bahn, Avionik, Nuklear ..


----------



## stevenn (12 Oktober 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Da gibt´s bestimmt Einige, die sich über die schwammige Formulierung freuen. Und die dadurch entstehende Unsicherheit. Und den dadurch entstehenden Markt für unabhängige Prüfer...


na dann hoffen wir, dass die Anmerkung des VDMA Gehör findet und es bei der endgültigen Fassung dann genauer definiert ist.


----------



## s_kraut (12 Oktober 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> na dann hoffen wir, dass die Anmerkung des VDMA Gehör findet und es bei der endgültigen Fassung dann genauer definiert ist.


Wir hoffen es...mir ist der Passus durchgerutscht im ersten Ansatz.

Wenn jetzt neben Bauteilmangel noch Prüfermangel dazu kommt, dann können wir dicht machen.


----------



## hirngabel (13 Januar 2022)

Zur Info, es gibt einen neuen Kompromissvorschlag 


			http://www.maschinenrichtlinie.de/fileadmin/dokumente/EU-MPR/2021-12-10-WK_15232_2021_INIT.pdf


----------



## Elektriko (14 Januar 2022)

hirngabel schrieb:


> Zur Info, es gibt einen neuen Kompromissvorschlag
> 
> 
> http://www.maschinenrichtlinie.de/fileadmin/dokumente/EU-MPR/2021-12-10-WK_15232_2021_INIT.pdf


Hallo,
Danke Dir für die Info.
Was "bedeutet" Kompromissvorschlag? Was passiert mit diesem Dokument?
Muss jetzt approbiert werden?
Grüße


----------



## hirngabel (16 Dezember 2022)

Sicherheitsanforderungen für Maschinenprodukte: Rat und Parlament sind sich einig
					

Der Rat und das Europäische Parlament einigen sich über die Maschinenverordnung.




					www.consilium.europa.eu


----------



## Tommi (16 Dezember 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Es scheint dass die KI hier "hilft" z.B. dass das Flugzeug nicht aus dem Landebahn fährt. Die grundsätzliche Funktion das Fluegzeug eben zu fliegen und in den Luft halten scheint noch nicht mit KI gelöst.
> 
> 
> Kenne ich schon. Ich bin sehr sehr skeptish zu diesem Trend.
> ...


So isses, dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, Jesper... !!!


----------



## Blockmove (17 Dezember 2022)

Ganz ehrlich:
Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn mehr extern geprüft werden würde. Von mir aus jede unserer Maschinen.
Bei uns gibt es gerade Konstruktionsdurchsprachen mit neuen Maschinenlieferanten.
Da fällt man teilweise vom Glauben ab. 
Wenn solchen Pfuschern das Handwerk gelegt wird,
dann finde ich das ok.


----------



## ducati (17 Dezember 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Können die denn nicht mal so eine Richtlinie halbwegs unmissverständlich formulieren? Es wird wie irre rumgegendert, aber die wichtigen Sachen formulieren offensichtlich Fachautisten mit Formulierungsschwäche!





Blockmove schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich:
> Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn mehr extern geprüft werden würde. Von mir aus jede unserer Maschinen.
> Bei und gibt es gerade Konstruktionsdurchsprachen mit neuen Maschinenlieferanten.
> Da fällt man teilweise vom Glauben ab.
> ...


Keine Ahnung, ich halts da eher wie Ralle, klare eindeutige einfache öffentliche dauerhafte Regeln und dann wird auch weniger gepfuscht.
Aktuell kennt doch kaum jemand wirklich die Regeln und schon garnicht die konkret richtige Umsetzung.

Was soll man mit so Aussagen wie "hinreichend befähigte Person" anfangen. Das läd doch zu gewinnorientierter "Interpretation" ein...

Mir wär da folgende Aussage lieber:
- eine Siemens F-CPU darf nur programmieren, wer eine Berufsausbildung Automatisierungstechnik hat UND eine Schulung von Siemens hat
- Vorgaben für das Programm müssen in einem einheitlichen von Siemens vorgegebenen Formular durch eine Person die eine Maschinenbauausbildung hat eindeutig und vollständig definiert werden
- Test des Programms muss durch eine zweite Person mit o.g. Qualifikation durchgeführt werden und in einem einheitlichen von Siemens vorgegeben Formular validiert werden.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Dezember 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich halts da eher wie Ralle, klare eindeutige einfache öffentliche dauerhafte Regeln und dann wird auch weniger gepfuscht.
> Aktuell kennt doch kaum jemand wirklich die Regeln und schon garnicht die konkret richtige Umsetzung.
> 
> Was soll man mit so Aussagen wie "hinreichend befähigte Person" anfangen. Das läd doch zu gewinnorientierter "Interpretation" ein...



Also konkretes Beispiel:
Wir fordern in unseren Einkaufsbedingungen die RBU und den Nachweis (Sistema).
Übersetzung nach Deutsch oder Englisch darf berechnet werden.
Großer europäischer Maschinenbauer weigert sich. Bei der Durchsprache der Konstruktion kommen „Zweifel“ am Sicherheitskonzept. Also nachgehakt und exemplarisch nach Festlegung des PL für die konkrete Gefährdung gefragt.
Beim nächsten Termin kommt dann als Ergebnis: „Maschine hat Schutztüren und ist sicher“
Es ist klar geworden, dass der Hersteller weder eine richtige RBU noch eine Sistema-Berechnung macht.
Die Anlage liegt im einstelligen Millionenbereich. Kleb ich da einfach so nen CE-Aufkleber drauf und spar mir den Rest dann ist wieder ein Porsche für die Frau drin.
Deshalb fände ich eine Art TÜV für Maschinen und Anlagen gar nicht schlecht.
Wäre vielleicht für seriöse Hersteller ein Vorteil


----------



## Blockmove (17 Dezember 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich halts da eher wie Ralle, klare eindeutige einfache öffentliche dauerhafte Regeln und dann wird auch weniger gepfuscht.
> Aktuell kennt doch kaum jemand wirklich die Regeln und schon garnicht die konkret richtige Umsetzung.
> 
> Was soll man mit so Aussagen wie "hinreichend befähigte Person" anfangen. Das läd doch zu gewinnorientierter "Interpretation" ein...
> ...


Mit eindeutig zweideutigen Formulierungen verdient die "Sicherheitsmafia" doch jede Menge Geld.
Jedesmal wenn ich direkt in einer Norm nachlese, dann komme ich mir vor Asterix und Obelix bei der Suche Passagierschein A38.
Wenn du Glück hast, dann gibt es von der DGUV, BAUA, BG, ... eine Erläuterung und detailierte Ausführung. Evtl. findet man auch bei den Herstellern was. Wenn nicht, dann beis ich lieber in den sauren Apfel und beauftrage einen Gutachter.

Ein klar definierter Prozess mit klaren Vorgaben, Formularen und Software wäre wirklich wünschenswert.
Eine externe Prüfung wäre wahrscheinlich für den Betreiber auch besser.

Die Aussage "Die Maschine hat CE und ist sicher" würde dann vielleicht der Vergangenheit angehören.
Ich denke jeder Betreiber, der seine Pflichten bei Safety ernst nimmt, wird schon entsprechend heftige Diskussionen mit Herstellern gehabt haben.
Nur ist dann eben meist das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen.


----------



## ducati (17 Dezember 2022)

Ja, vielleicht ist da auch kriminelle Energie im Spiel. Oft aber auch Unkenntnis und Planlosigkeit und Verwirrung und Dummheit und Faulheit und Ignoranz...


----------



## Blockmove (17 Dezember 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja, vielleicht ist da auch kriminelle Energie im Spiel. Oft aber auch Unkenntnis und Planlosigkeit und Verwirrung und Dummheit und Faulheit und Ignoranz...


Und gegen all diese Gegner ist schwer zu gewinnen.


----------



## ducati (17 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Mit eindeutig zweideutigen Formulierungen verdient die "Sicherheitsmafia" doch jede Menge Geld.


Ja und dann käme noch die externe Prüfungsmafia dazu...


----------



## ducati (17 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Und gegen all diese Gegner ist schwer zu gewinnen.


Ja, resignieren und auf Dienst nach Vorschrift umzuschalten macht schon manchmal Sinn 🤔
Ich halt das blos nie lange durch 😂


----------



## DennisBerger (17 Dezember 2022)

diese ganzen Normen seh ich teils zwiespaltig, vor allem wenn man weiss wer in diesen Gremien alles sitzt und welche Firmen sie vertreten, da werden dann meiner meinung nach schon mal neue Normen/Vorschriften erlassen, die dann den Verkauf der eigenen (neuen) Produkte sichern und erhöhen oder ein "Monopol" erschaffen.
erinnert mich manchmal an das hier: (sehenswert)





man weiss nicht ob man lachen oder weinen soll...


das problem ist auch wenn man 5 Prüfer /BGler fragt / nachprüfen lässt, kommen 5 verschiedene Aussagen raus, viele davon dann noch komplett übers Ziel hinaus geschossen und übertrieben was Sicherheit angeht, so dass es sich fast nicht mehr rentiert eine Anlage zu bauen bzw es schwierig wird so eine maschine zu warten, reparieren, bedienen..,
ob Übertrieben aus eigener Vorsicht des prüfers (schliesslich kann er dafür haften) oder aus Unwissenheit weil er die Normen falsch interpretiert..
schon oft genug erlebt wenn externe Tüv Prüfer im haus waren....
Oder sie sind "blind" und sehen gar nichts..
wie denn auch.. soll zb jemand echt den ganzen Code durchchecken?
Zudem der Tüv und andere Prüfer auch nicht alles finden.. kennt man ja bei der Auto Tüv Prüfung oder damals die Geschichte mit dem gebrochenen Staudamm. (https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtschaft/tuev-sued-brasilien-damm-1.5513247)


> Der TÜV Süd, ein in München ansässiger, aber weltweit tätiger Überwachungs- und Prüfkonzern mit 2,5 Milliarden Euro Jahresumsatz, soll mitverantwortlich sein für die Katastrophe. Eine brasilianische Filiale des TÜV Süd hatte den Staudamm noch 2018 als sicher zertifiziert - fälschlicherweise, wie in der Klageschrift behauptet wird. Die Prüfer müssten deshalb Schadenersatz zahlen. Der TÜV Süd weist seit Jahren alle Vorwürfe zurück.



bestes Beispiel ist auch der staat:
eine Kreuzung wird durch eine ampelanlage gesichert, ein Übergang durch einen Zebrastreifen. Vorfahrt usw durch Schilder geregelt, das muss ausreichen zum Schutz der Menschen sagt der Staat.
Wird mal jemand überfahren weil er bei rot über die Ampel ging oder weil der Autofahrer den Fußgänger nicht gesehen hat, dann ist nie der staat schuld.


wäre es eine Maschinenanlage, dann müsste man mechanische Schranken, Lichtschranken, Bewegungsmelder, automatische Bremssysteme, Schutztüren  performance level "e" usw einbauen / nachrüsten


----------



## Elektriko (17 Dezember 2022)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> bestes Beispiel ist auch der staat:
> eine Kreuzung wird durch eine ampelanlage gesichert, ein Übergang durch einen Zebrastreifen. Vorfahrt usw durch Schilder geregelt, das muss ausreichen zum Schutz der Menschen sagt der Staat.
> Wird mal jemand überfahren weil er bei rot über die Ampel ging oder weil der Autofahrer den Fußgänger nicht gesehen hat, dann ist nie der staat schuld.
> wäre es eine Maschinenanlage, dann müsste man mechanische Schranken, Lichtschranken, Bewegungsmelder, automatische Bremssysteme, Schutztüren  performance level "e" usw einbauen / nachrüsten



👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## Ralle (19 Dezember 2022)

Wir benötigen für die Erstellung der Safety-Prüfunterlagen nach Vorgaben unseres Auftraggebers für eine rel. kleine Maschine (6-10 Servo, Pneumatik, 12 Fenster/Türen) mind. 2 Wochen, mind. 2 Tage zur Prüfung. Bei der Erstellung sind 85% sinnlose Kopierarbeiten (Safety-Netzwerke) mit roten Einrahmungen und Nummern dran. Wir würden das gerne etwas vereinfachen, dürfen aber nicht, weil die sich das nun mal so festgelegt haben. Im Großen und Ganzen sind die Unterlagen aber positiv zu bewerten. Jede, aber auch jede Sicherheitsfunktionen wird getestet. Trotz Allem kommen Versäumnisse vor. Die haben auch eigene Leute, die kommen zu uns und kontrollieren und testen. Vorteil für mich, wenn die ihre Arbeit erledigt haben, sind wir auf dem selben Stand und i.d.R. stimmt dann alles.


----------



## stevenn (19 Dezember 2022)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> bestes Beispiel ist auch der staat:
> eine Kreuzung wird durch eine ampelanlage gesichert, ein Übergang durch einen Zebrastreifen. Vorfahrt usw durch Schilder geregelt, das muss ausreichen zum Schutz der Menschen sagt der Staat.
> Wird mal jemand überfahren weil er bei rot über die Ampel ging oder weil der Autofahrer den Fußgänger nicht gesehen hat, dann ist nie der staat schuld.
> 
> wäre es eine Maschinenanlage, dann müsste man mechanische Schranken, Lichtschranken, Bewegungsmelder, automatische Bremssysteme, Schutztüren  performance level "e" usw einbauen / nachrüsten


naja um das ganze mal ein bisschen praktischer zu betrachten.
ich möchte in keinem Verkehr eingebunden sein, in dem Lichtschranken, Bewegungsmelder oder sonstige Funktionen automatisch eingebunden sind und ich mich komplett auf "Systeme" verlassen muss.
ebenfalls möchte ich auch nicht, das mein Arbeitgeber mir Maschinen hinstellt, an denen ich dann arbeiten soll, bei denen dann ein stolpern mich in drehende Teile einwickelt, weil schlussendlich die Schutzmaßnahme nur ein Linie am Boden war.

Der Staat zwingt mich nicht am Straßenverkehr teilzunehmen, mein Arbeitgeber hat aber durchaus ein interesse daran, dass ich an der Maschine arbeite und produziere.

ich hoffe es wird verstanden, was ich meine.


----------



## MFreiberger (19 Dezember 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> naja um das ganze mal ein bisschen praktischer zu betrachten.
> ich möchte in keinem Verkehr eingebunden sein, in dem Lichtschranken, Bewegungsmelder oder sonstige Funktionen automatisch eingebunden sind und ich mich komplett auf "Systeme" verlassen muss.
> ebenfalls möchte ich auch nicht, das mein Arbeitgeber mir Maschinen hinstellt, an denen ich dann arbeiten soll, bei denen dann ein stolpern mich in drehende Teile einwickelt, weil schlussendlich die Schutzmaßnahme nur ein Linie am Boden war.
> 
> ...


Moin stevenn,

ja, ich denke das wird verstanden.
Aber ich glaube auch, dass man es an manchen Stellen mit der "Sicherheit" übertreibt. Den Menschen wird das Denken abgenommen. Wenn dann mal keine Leitplanken da sind, fahren sie einfach die Böschung hinunter.

Beispiel amerikanischer Konzern:
Treppen dürfen nicht benutzt werden, ohne, dass man sich am Handlauf festhält. Mitarbeiter berichten, dass sie sich nach einigen Jahren ohne Handlauf unsicherer fühlen. An der Stelle wird es m.E. stark übertrieben.

Aber reicht beim Arbeiten an einem Scherenhubtisch nicht einfach auch ein "Kettenhemd" o.ä.? Muss da unbedingt noch eine Sicherheitslichtschranke hin, die den Arbeitskomfort einschränkt?

Leider drängt schon der Gesetzgeber darauf, dass alle Maschinen auch noch von den größten Dusseln bedienbar sein müssen, ohne, dass sie sich verletzen können. Finde ich irgendwie nicht richtig.

...

MFreiberger


----------



## stevenn (19 Dezember 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> ...
> Aber reicht beim Arbeiten an einem Scherenhubtisch nicht einfach auch ein "Kettenhemd" o.ä.? Muss da unbedingt noch eine Sicherheitslichtschranke hin, die den Arbeitskomfort einschränkt?


du meinst jetzt aber kein Kettenhemd, was der Bediener anziehen muss, oder? weil das hätte ja mal wenig mit Arbeitskomfort zu tun 


MFreiberger schrieb:


> Leider drängt schon der Gesetzgeber darauf, dass alle Maschinen auch noch von den größten Dusseln bedienbar sein müssen, ohne, dass sie sich verletzen können. Finde ich irgendwie nicht richtig.


ich stimme dir ja teilweise zu, nur sollten halt durch einfache Szenarien (z.B. Stolpern) auch keine Unfälle passieren. Also ich will meinen Arm nicht verlieren, weil jemand meinte "eine weiße Linie am Boden ist ausreichend". 
Aber wie schon geschrieben, stimme ich dir teilweise zu. nur finde ich sollte man nicht komplett alles verteufeln und hier liegt nun mal die Schwierigkeit im Detail. Wo macht man die Abgrenzung? Unfälle würden passieren, wo ist dann die akzeptable Grenze? dann mache ich lieber Lichtschranken mit PL e und versuche dass überhaupt nichts passieren kann, so dass der Familienvater seine Kinder in beide Arme nehmen kann ;-)


----------



## MFreiberger (19 Dezember 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> du meinst jetzt aber kein Kettenhemd, was der Bediener anziehen muss, oder? weil das hätte ja mal wenig mit Arbeitskomfort zu tun


😲



stevenn schrieb:


> ich stimme dir ja teilweise zu, nur sollten halt durch einfache Szenarien (z.B. Stolpern) auch keine Unfälle passieren. Also ich will meinen Arm nicht verlieren, weil jemand meinte "eine weiße Linie am Boden ist ausreichend".
> Aber wie schon geschrieben, stimme ich dir teilweise zu. nur finde ich sollte man nicht komplett alles verteufeln und hier liegt nun mal die Schwierigkeit im Detail. Wo macht man die Abgrenzung? Unfälle würden passieren, wo ist dann die akzeptable Grenze? dann mache ich lieber Lichtschranken mit PL e und versuche dass überhaupt nichts passieren kann, so dass der Familienvater seine Kinder in beide Arme nehmen kann ;-)


Ja, da hast Du Recht. Und die Regeln sind ein Versuch alles in prüfbare Vorgaben zu gießen.

Ich finde die Vorgaben ja auch grundsätzlich richtig. Und der Hauptzweck der Risikobeurteilung ist eigentlich, dass man sich mit den Maschinenrisiken auseinander setzt.

Problematisch wird es, wenn die Sicherheitstechnik so teuer wird, dass es für die Firma aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen zur Ablehnung führt.

VG


----------



## DennisBerger (19 Dezember 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Problematisch wird es, wenn die Sicherheitstechnik so teuer wird, dass es für die Firma aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen zur Ablehnung führt.


und dann die Produktion in Länder verlegt wird, bei denen Sicherheit. Gesundheit  und Umweltschutz eine weitaus geringere Rolle spielen und somit billiger produzieren können.


----------



## marscho (21 Dezember 2022)

Grundsätzlich kann ich den Wunsch nach mehr Regulierung in gewissen Bereichen des Maschinenbaus bzw. bei der Zusammenarbeit mit bestimmten Unternehmen (die es mit der Sicherheit nicht so genau nehmen) ja verstehen. Ich habe aber nicht das Gefühl, dass wirklich bewusst ist, was dann folgen würde - gerade auch im Hinblick auf die kommende Maschinenverordnung. Das will ich hier kurz einmal aufdröseln.

*Der TÜV ist nicht die Heilsarmee*

Mit seinen verschiedenen Verbänden und der zweifelsfrei vorhandenen Expertise ist der TÜV selbstverständlich eine gute Anlaufstelle, wenn man eine externe Meinung zu einem Thema der Maschinensicherheit haben will. Man sollte aber nicht vergessen, dass wir es am Ende dennoch mit Unternehmen privatrechtlicher Struktur zu tun haben. Die "großen" TÜV Nord, Süd und Rheinland sind sogar Aktiengesellschaften. Am Ende arbeiten die genauso gewinnorientiert wie viele andere Unternehmen. Zudem ist es sehr vom Einzelfall abhängig, was sich der TÜV denn etwa bei einer Baumusterprüfung anschaut.

*Warum wäre der erste Entwurf ein Problem gewesen*

Im ersten Verhandlungsvorschlag zur Maschinenverordnung von 2021 war es prinzipiell so definiert, dass alle Hochrisikoprodukte einer Prüfung durch eine benannten Stelle unterzogen werden müssen. Selbstverständlich sind da entsprechende benannte Stellen sehr freudig darauf angesprungen, denn da würde enormes Umsatzpotenzial dahinter stehen. Nun mag man das aus sicherheitstechnischer Sicht begrüßen. Selbst die Umsetzung dieser Anforderungen nur für die (ja doch stark eingeschränkte) Gruppe der Hochrisikomaschinen wäre kapazitätsmäßig aber unmöglich zu stemmen. Aus Maschinenbauersicht würden sich zudem deutlich erhöhte Projektlaufzeiten ergeben und Kunden wollen eine bestimmte Anlage dann oftmals ja auch schnellstmöglich bei sich haben.
Im zweiten Entwurf - der jetzt auch in der Hinsicht soweit verabschiedet werden wird - haben wir in erster Linie noch Applikationen, bei denen Sicherheitsfunktionen über KI geregelt werden (ja, auch bestimmte Geräte mit Cartridges sind noch benannt). Für die anderen gelisteten Produkte ist das "alte" Verfahren grundsätzlich weiterhin nutzbar.

*Es gibt genügend Problemstellen, die kommen werden*

*Allgemein sei hier vorausgeschickt: Meiner persönlichen Meinung ist die kommende Umstellung mit der Maschinenverordnung in keinster Weise zu vergleichen mit der Maschinenrichtlinie. Wer seine Prozesse vor dem Hintergrund der Maschinenrichtlinie halbwegs im Griff hat, wird mit der Maschinenverordnung höchstwahrscheinlich nicht vor größere Probleme gestellt werden. Falls ein Berater da aktuell schon riesen Stress macht, naja... Es gibt aber dennoch einige Punkte, die bewusst sein sollten (kein Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit).*

*Umsortierung Anhänge*
Es gab auch von internen Stellen der EU einige Kritik dazu, dass mit der Maschinenverordnung die Anhänge "Hütchen Wechsel Dich" spielen. Das hilft keinem wirklich und führt zumindest für einige Zeit nur für unnötige Verwirrung. Beispiele für einige der Anhänge (ich führe aktuell nur die wichtigsten auf, da im Entwurf bei der Gegenüberstellung wohl noch ein, zwei Fehler sind):

BezeichnungAlt - 2006/42/EGNeu - MaschV - 2023/??/EUHochrisikoprodukte41 (zweiteilig, für Anhang 1A höherer Aufwand, für regulären Maschinenbau kaum relevant)Sicherheitsbauteile52ESHR13Technische Dokumentation74Konformitätserklärung/Einbauerklärung25


*Vermutungswirkung für harmonisierte Normen*
Mit der Veröffentlichung der Maschinenverordnung verlieren alle unter der Maschinenrichtlinie harmonisierten Normen ihre Vermutungswirkung. Dies hat den Hintergrund, dass die Verordnung neue ESHR ("neuer" Anhang 3, "alter" Anhang 1) mitbringen wird - siehe folgend auch nochmal. Es muss hierbei natürlich zunächst einmal geprüft werden, dass die entsprechende Norm auch die neuen Anforderungen erfüllt, bevor sie dann unter der Maschinenverordnung veröffentlicht wird (dass das Amtsblatt als Weg der Bekanntmachung beibehalten wird, gilt als gesichert).
Hier kommen dann die HAS-Consultants ins Spiel. Diese haben die (sehr monotone) Aufgabe jede Norm vor Bekanntmachung im Amtsblatt auf die Erfüllung der Harmonisierungsanforderungen zu prüfen. Das geschieht anhand entsprechender Checklisten, unter anderem auch unter Einbeziehung des NLF (New Legislative Framework, die Niederspannungsrichtlinie ist z.B. danach ausgearbeitet) . Bei denen hat die EU jedenfalls in ihrer unendlichen Weisheit entschieden, dass auszugliedern an Ernst&Young. Leider hat man hierbei aber verpennt, die entsprechenden Vereinbarungen zu verlängern, somit sind viele Verträge dieses Jahr ausgelaufen. Normen müssen aber natürlich weiter harmonisiert werden. Somit haben wir ohnehin einen unfassbar großen Haufen an Normen, die technisch veröffentlicht sind, aber auf Harmonisierung warten... Dazu kommen dann mit Veröffentlichung der Maschinenverordnung ca. 780 harmonisierte Normen. Je nach Norm wird die Überarbeitung sicher schnell gehen. An die 13849 will ich allerdings gar nicht denken...
PS: Wen es interessiert, es wird mit Hochdruck weiter nach entsprechenden Consultants gesucht - siehe *hier*. Allerdings kann ich mir persönlich interessantere Aufgaben als das vorstellen (wie zuvor beschrieben sehr formalistische Arbeit)...
PPS: Immerhin hat man inzwischen gemerkt, dass die HAS Consultants nicht erst hinzugezogen werden sollten, wenn die Norm praktisch fertig durchs Gremium geschoben wurde... Interessant, wenn der HAS Consultant diese dann zurückweist...

*Neue ESHR: Cybersecurity - v.a. Annex III, 1.1.9 "Protection against Corruption"*
Ich will eigentlich nicht allzu viel auf konkrete Änderungen eingehen, da ich da dennoch auf die offizielle Beschlussfassung warten will. Beim Thema der Cybersecurity ist aber klar, dass dies für Maschinenbauer und Betreiber die größte Einzeländerung darstellen wird. Das Problem wird hierbei sein, dass nicht berechtigte Zugriffsversuche nicht nur verhindert, sondern vor allem *sicher *geloggt werden müssen (das heißt praktisch eine nicht deaktivier-/manipulierbare Änderungshistorie über die festgelegte Loggingdauer). Da wir hier eine neue ESHR haben, ohne das wirklich eine harmonisierte Norm dazu zur Verfügung steht, gilt zudem als gesetzt, dass die IEC 62443 harmonisiert werden wird. Es lässt sich aktuell schwer einschätzen, bei welchem Teil das wann passieren wird. Man kann aber davon ausgehen, dass künftig hier Maschinenbauer und Betreiber sich noch sehr viel enger miteinander abstimmen müssen. Zudem wird sich die Produktion beim Betreiber wohl noch sehr viel mehr mit der zugänglichen IT-Abteilung absprechen müssen 😀
*Möglichkeit zur Erlassung eigener "Regeln" durch die EU*
Die EU wird sich zukünftig über die Verordnung das Recht einräumen, bei Bedarf eigene Regeln verabschieden zu können, die dann Normenstatus besitzen. Dies steht in recht krassem Widerspruch mit der aktuellen Verfahrensweise zur Erarbeitung von Normen durch die entsprechenden Gremien. Vor allem widerspricht es sich aber auch mit den eigenen Regularien, hier vor allem Artikel 114 des AEUV (Vertrag über die Arbeitsweise der Europäischen Union).
PS: Leider ist nicht klar definiert, unter welchen Bedingungen dieser Passus zum Tragen kommen kann. Laut Kommission ist das die "Ultima Ratio", wenn die Erarbeitung entsprechender Normen "zu lange" dauert und eine bestimmte Anwendung als "zu gefährllich" angesehen wird.
PPS: Immerhin konnte in den Verhandlungen aber erreicht werden, dass dieser Passus nur zum Tragen kommen kann, wenn sich im Anwendungsbereich der erlassenen Regel keine harmonisierte Norm befindet (das ist im Verhandlungsentwurf so nicht zu finden).

*Periodische Überarbeitung Anhang Hochrisikomaschinen*
Der Anhang für Hochrisikomaschinen wird künftig regelmäßig überprüft und bei Bedarf angepasst werden. Aktuell wird die erste Überprüfung wohl nach drei Jahren (nach der Veröffentlichung) anstehen. Problematisch sehe ich das insofern, weil im ersten Entwurf darüber diskutiert wurde, einen Maschinentyp (recht speziell zugegeben) aufzunehmen, für den keine harmonisierte Norm zur Verfügung steht und für den auf absehbare Zeit sich hier auch nichts ändert. Nach einiger Diskussion konnte die Aufnahme dann - zumindest zunächst - verhindert werden. Die Diskussion mit einer benannten Stelle über eine Baumusterprüfung an einer Maschine ohne harmonisierte Norm stelle ich mir jedenfalls interessant vor...


----------



## marscho (21 Dezember 2022)

10000 Zeichen? Pfft... 😀

*Ein Wort zur Politik/Lobbyarbeit*

Siehe Impact Assessment (Addendum 3), insbesondere S.11f

Natürlich ist an diesen Stellen ein gutes Stück Lobbyarbeit vorhanden. Auf die Maschinenverordnung bezogen bringe ich hier immer ganz gerne das Beispiel der Cobots/MRKs. Im Impact Assessment der EU, dass zum ersten Verhandlungsvorschlag in 2021 herausgegeben wurde. haben Cobots bzw. "Collaborative robots" einen recht erheblichen Raum bekommen (bzw. wurde sehr viel auf die Problemstellen eingegangen). Daraufhin könnte man vielleicht annehmen, dass Cobots zumindest im Anhang 1B der Maschinenverordnung für Hochrisikoprodukte aufgenommen werden (selbst wenn das für "normale" Roboter dann vielleicht nicht gilt).

Was ist in der Verordnung jetzt drin? Gar nix... 😉


----------

